# Essex County, NJ 2/25-26/10



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

talk about heavy, wet snow!


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

more pictures.....


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

after taking a little 3 hour nap heading back out


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

..........


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Great pics and good job. Some of those looked like some heavy wet stuff.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pics, How do you like the New Model Chevy? I have a 2003 dmax crew, but i dont plow with it to dam long,lol


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats alot more then we got, we had 4-5" max and 6-7 hours after it stopped half of it was already gone.


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

G.M.Landscaping;1016829 said:


> Great pics and good job. Some of those looked like some heavy wet stuff.


yea it was and thanks a lot!


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

ken643;1016995 said:


> Nice pics, How do you like the New Model Chevy? I have a 2003 dmax crew, but i dont plow with it to dam long,lol


i like it a lot and yea it is pretty long but after a while you get used to it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice pics...ur set-up is very nice. Been one hell of a winter.....the driveways came out great


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

truck looks great and you go good work. But you need to take off those little flags on the plow markers and get yourself some real ones. Just playing


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

tls22;1017423 said:


> Very nice pics...ur set-up is very nice. Been one hell of a winter.....the driveways came out great


yes it has im loving it! i think i saw one of your threads a while ago do you do the ray catena parking lot?


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

f250man;1017445 said:


> Looking good


thank you !


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1017459 said:


> truck looks great and you go good work. But you need to take off those little flags on the plow markers and get yourself some real ones. Just playing


haha thanks i like my flags the "real" ones get cold and snap off but i might change them up because they get annoying flapping around all the time...how do you like your hideaways, i ordered the same kit should be here with in the next couple of days


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey i see you have the amber lights on your truck, whats the laws here in jersey on that? do you need a permit? when can you use them? excetra? thanks and thats a nice truck.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Permits are required for amber lights, mount one and go through inspection, those idiots will fail you every time!!!!!! Bergen County cops like to write that ticket too......FYI. It's really not hard to get the permit, definitely worth the $10.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

how do you go about geting one? requirements? Thanks Hunter


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Application is available at your MVC office, I think it's a mail to Trenton deal.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Are those stock cab markers or recons?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

garyparr8;1016769 said:


> more pictures.....


I remember this storm, only the passaic county version. We billed this one out for 17"


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Good pics...when is it going to snow?!


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I remember this storm.... We got 26" of heavy wet stuff and it wouldnt stop. I lost about 11 trees in my yard. Every road was closed. Parts of orange county ny got over 30" of snow.. I lost power at my house for 7 days


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I have some picsfrom this one.. let me see if i can find them.. ill post them up


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

MatthewG;1086043 said:


> Are those stock cab markers or recons?


they are stock..07-current are LEDs


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

FLC2004;1091521 said:


> I remember this storm, only the passaic county version. We billed this one out for 17"


i heard that, those pics are from passaic and essex


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Garyparr8, Where in Essex do you plow, some of your pics look familiar to me. I do the Millburn/Short Hills Area?


----------

